# Anybody in the Keytesville, Missouri area?



## dressagesweethart (May 19, 2011)

I'm from a town near Jefferson City, MO (about an hour from Keytesville... I tried to look at the ad just now and it said it's been deleted so I couldn't see what it was :-(


----------

